#  Vorstellungen >   Wunderschönen Guten Tag ;) >

## meg

So.. nun hab ich auch den Vostellungsteil gefunden  :Zwinker:  
Hallöchen^^  
Mein Name ist Diana, ich bin 25 Jahre alt und Krankenpflegeschülerin im letzten Jahr.. genauer gesagt sogar fast im letzten Monat  :Zwinker: 
Hab vor 5 Wochen mein praktisches, letzte Woche mein schriftliches Examen gemacht  :Zwinker:  fehlt nur noch das Mündliche^^ 
Naja, zwischendurch hab ich auch noch ein Privatleben (zugegeben ein geschrumpftes^^)
Das verbringe ich hauptsächlich mit lesen, Rollenspiel (SR, DSA), mit Freunden ausgehen und zur Zeit um über das viel zu heiße Wetter zu schimpfen ^^, Musik in jeder Form (selbst machen, singen, geniessen) 
So, ich denke, das reicht erstmal, vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr dazu ^^ 
LG Meg/Diana  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Diana  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  
Schön, dass du dich unserer kleinen geselligen Runde hier anschließen willst. 
Für deine mündliche Prüfung wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Glück  :zl_good_luck_cut:  
Viel Spass bei uns  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Ulrike

Herzlich willkommen, Diana! [img width=55 height=56]http://www.cosgan.de/images/more/flowers/050.gif[/img]  
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Monsti

Servus Diana, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße aus Tirol von
Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Grüß Gottle nach Freiburg, 
willkommen hier im Forum. 
Auch von mir alles Gute im Mündlichen...  [img width=130 height=130]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/madgrinz.gif[/img] 
Gruß vom Patientenschubser

----------


## Obelix1962

Aber hallo, 
schon wieder jemand neues !  :wee_hee_cut:  
Das .net wird richtig schön voll langsam  :bag:  
Dir ein herzliches willkommen natürlich auch von mir !  :im_yours_ribbon_cut: : 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## quaks

Hallo meg! 
Herzlich willkommen! 
Du spielst Shadowrun?! sehr sympathisch  :Smiley:  
viele Grüße
Sandra

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Meg! (Endlich mal ein schöner kurzer Name) 
Auch von mir ein Hallo und Willkommen in unserer wachsende Runde! 
Was man gelernt hat, hat man gelernt und das ist jederzeit auch wieder abrufbar, auch in Prüfungen! Dir und Allen, die jetzt Prüfungen noch offen haben, wünsche ich freien Gedankenfluß!

----------


## Dia

Hallo Meg! 
...auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in dieser netten Runde!  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  
LG an die Namensschwester von Dia!

----------


## meg

Wow... vielen Dank für eure nette Begrüßung, ich bin ganz platt  :Zwinker:   
@quarks Nochmal wow, endlich mal jemand, der das kennt.. Spielst du auch ?  
LG und schattige Grüße
Meg

----------


## quaks

Yep
allerdings nicht sehr exesive.
Die Gruppe stammt noch aus Studienzeiten meines Männes und unserer Freunde sind in ganz Niedersachsen verstreut. Mittlerweile sind auch schon etliche Kinder da - da wirds mit der Terminplanung immer etwas kompliziert und wir schaffen es so zw. 3-6 mal im Jahr :-) 
viel grüße
sandra
*grad nen urwaldtrip überlebt*

----------


## Küken

Auch von mir ein herzliches WIllkommen hier im Forum...  
Ich wünsch dir ganz ganz viele schöne Stunden bei uns...   
Lg Küken

----------

